

Show HN: Weather a Chrome Extension - TimLeland
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/weather/iolcbmjhmpdheggkocibajddahbeiglb

======
TimLeland
I wrote a blog post here: [http://timleland.com/weather-chrome-
extension/](http://timleland.com/weather-chrome-extension/)

